# Operation Summer Hit List



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Operation Summer Hit List is underway: Phase I has launched -

0310349000013120XXXX

0311166000014163xxxx

0311166000014163++++

0310349000013120****

0310349000013120~~~~


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Who pissed in your Cheerios


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Uh oh!! :behindsofa:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Take covveeeeerrrrrr......aaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

uh oh....To all noobs: watch this, this is how you do it!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Phase 1? I'll be interested to see how many more phases follow. :lever: Hit 'em hard.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

It looks like the heat sure makes you old guys grumpy. No use trying to cheer you up now that you've already let the birds fly. Oh well.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hahahaha sweet. get r done SHAWN!!!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Phase 1 ???

Who gave shawn a refill? We got to keep him under his limit for everyones safety.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the problem is Shawn DIDNT refill his meds. Poor old guy trying to take out his frustration on innocent Puff members.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Somebody needs a nice Sangiovese.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Is this Shawn coming out of semi-retirement? Should all of puff cower in fear?


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see the carnage! And the subsequent phases...maybe 2, 3, 4, or 17?


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

op2:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> get r done


No! That's a bad Oscar! :kicknuts:


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

Dang Shawn!!!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

uh oh... go get em' shawn!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Time to hide in our bunkers....


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like it's show time!
This is going to be good, Shawn doesn't play around!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Go get' em Shawn!

This is going to be good.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

If this is the start to the Summer Hit List I'd hate to see what's coming this Winter when you're bored & have too much spare time. :laugh: Great job bro! :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:woohoo: Shawn bombs! Can't wait to see the devastation!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like some sorry bastidges are gonna be hurtin.........


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

:rip: op2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I see how it is Shawn. Vacation time is spent, back to work.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Back in the saddle!!! Good to see ya workin, Shawn! Bunker up boys.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Got any new pool pictures Shawn?


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Shawn is too exhausted from his many Vaca's.. I wouldnt worry too much about these..........


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Got any new pool pictures Shawn?


Funny you should ask Ken... no pool pics but heres me and the wife in the hot tub (CLOTHED!).










I'm enjoying a bowl of Peterson (Sweet Kilarney or Sunset Breeze?) that Jeff (Hannibal) gave me when we got together in Palm Springs, along with a Shock Top beer.










This was at my SIL's bungaloo in San Diego overlooking Mission Bay!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

geez Shawn, i always try to take up for you, but now your just throwing fuel on the fire!


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Protect the Kids as they are out of school and Shawn is in launch mode....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Phase II on it's way...

0310348000013120ABCD

0310348000013120????

0310348000013120!!!!

[email protected]@@@


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Phase 2 launched!?! He must be going senile. Take it easy on them Shawn. 

There's gonna be a whole lot of hurtin' going on in a day or two.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn Shawn, did the Palm Springs/San Diego heat get to you???

BTW- It was really nice meeting you!! I really wished I had more time to spend. I'm sure we could have gotten into a lot of trouble down there in Palm Springs! :nod:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Dang Shawn, you are one scary unaffiliated MFer. All I can think about is "how many phases is this going to be?"


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Damn Shawn, did the Palm Springs/San Diego heat get to you???
> 
> BTW- It was really nice meeting you!! I really wished I had more time to spend. I'm sure we could have gotten into a lot of trouble down there in Palm Springs! :nod:


Oh YES!! Give you and me a couple days to loosen up and I'm sure "trouble" would have called it quits and surrendered!! At least we got to hook up - that turned out to be the only free time I had the whole week except for about an hour and a half in the pool. Every other minute was accounted for with family stuff... I need to get some pics up soon hoto::biggrin:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hachigo said:


> Dang Shawn, you are one scary unaffiliated MFer. All I can think about is "how many phases is this going to be?"


Well there is at least phase III coming - haven't decided after that???


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

i am actually kinda worried cause shawn did say he was going to get me back after i bombed him a while back. so originally i was a little worried about the wannabe firefighter who is sending me a 4lb box my way. now i have to worry about this old man who is sending out random bombs. 
i guess i will keep my shelter up till all the random raids pass!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh YES!! Give you and me a couple days to loosen up and I'm sure "trouble" would have called it quits and surrendered!! At least we got to hook up - that turned out to be the only free time I had the whole week except for about an hour and a half in the pool. Every other minute was accounted for with family stuff... I need to get some pics up soon hoto::biggrin:


Dang it! I woulda came out to meet you and herf with you and Jeff (and anyone else that was there) Maybe there will be a next time?? :smoke:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh YES!! Give you and me a couple days to loosen up and I'm sure "trouble" would have called it quits and surrendered!! At least we got to hook up - that turned out to be the only free time I had the whole week except for about an hour and a half in the pool. Every other minute was accounted for with family stuff... I need to get some pics up soon hoto::biggrin:


I'm glad to hear that was your only free time cuz if you were in SoCal with nothing to do and didn't hit me up I would have been pissed! lol j/k Shawn

And young Hachigo....Shawn's been one of the baddest dudes around, as far as bombing goes, for a long time....afilliated or not.....


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Dang Shawn, you are one scary unaffiliated MFer.


I have made it my life's goal to get Shawno into the LOB. I obviously have not bribed him enough.



Oldmso54 said:


> Well there is at least phase III coming - haven't decided after that???


Phase LOB, when you don the super villains mask and go 'MWA HA HA HA'. You already have the mustache for it, just grow the ends out to stroke fiendishly, oh, and get a cat for your lap!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> ... that turned out to be the only free time I had the whole week except for about an hour and a half in the pool. ... I need to get some pics up soon hoto::biggrin:


Oh. Oh no. Oh, please no!!! Shawn, some of these guys are just kids, man. They're just kids!!! Think of the _children_!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> And young Hachigo....Shawn's been one of the baddest dudes around, as far as bombing goes, for a long time....afilliated or not.....


Even ignoring the bombing, Shawn's one heck of an FOG. He might be _the _quintessential FOG. You herfed with a legend, and I'm jealous!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> I have made it my life's goal to get Shawno into the LOB. I obviously have not bribed him enough.


The thought of all those cigars, and all that SIBFO, unrestrained, and bowing only do chaos.... well _that _thought is _truly _terrifying.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Even ignoring the bombing, Shawn's one heck of an FOG. He might be _the _quintessential FOG. You herfed with a legend, and I'm jealous!


It wasn't me that got to herf with him Derek, it was Jeff, aka Hannibal....and I'm jealous too lol


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The thought of all those cigars, and all that SIBFO, unrestrained, and bowing only do chaos.... well _that _thought is _truly _terrifying.


^ See Shawn? DO EEET!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

many of you all's questions will be answered soon... in the meantime - back to working on Phase III!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> many of you all's questions will be answered soon... in the meantime - back to working on Phase III!


That's a whooooole lot of destruction. I hope you don't put any insurance companies out of business with all the home owners' claims...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last time Shawn went on a bombing run like this, something like 55 mailboxes died. Glad to see you back blowing the crap out of stuff my fellow SIBFOed buddy!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

That is a lot of destruction from a great BOTL, good job Shawn!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Tons of destruction!! I love this thread


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - 3 for Phase III today:

0310349000013120wxyz

0310349000013120abcd

0310349000013120help

Is there a Phase IV ?? :dunno: ??


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Even if there isn't a phase IV, there is a Phased Plasma Rifle in the IV-D watt range...

Now that I've written it, it sounds even more stupid :doh:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Even if there isn't a phase IV, there is a Phased Plasma Rifle in the IV-D watt range...
> 
> Now that I've written it, it sounds even more stupid :doh:


Ummmm, are you ok bro? maybe you should lay off the sticks that Gosh sent you :biglaugh:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So right after I packeged and labeled and posted Phase III launch ... WORK struck - - then TORRENTIAL rains - - then 5:30 and PO closed! So Phase III actually left in todays mail, which means Phase IV will probably have to wait till I get back from my work conference (I'll be gone all next week) :wave:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> (I'll be gone all next week) :wave:


So is that "Bombing Run" of "Bomb and Run"?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where are you going this time Shawn???

Next time you need to get a work conference in Vegas!! I'm sure we can find some trouble there :nod: :nod:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Where are you going this time Shawn???
> 
> Next time you need to get a work conference in Vegas!! I'm sure we can find some trouble there :nod: :nod:


Well its a very, very tough assignment this time Jeff out: I'm going to the PGA National Resort and Spa in West Palm Beach for a work conference :mischief: and I have to participate in a panel discussion to my peers ound: and then attend hours and hours of classes each day


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well its a very, very tough assignment this time Jeff out: I'm going to the PGA National Resort and Spa in West Palm Beach for a work conference :mischief: and I have to participate in a panel discussion to my peers ound: and then attend hours and hours of classes each day


You poor lucky bastard! Might have to see if we can make sure you're greeted properly when you return home....:evil:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well its a very, very tough assignment this time Jeff out: I'm going to the PGA National Resort and Spa in West Palm Beach for a work conference :mischief: and I have to participate in a panel discussion to my peers ound: and then attend hours and hours of classes each day


For some reason I smell a HUGE, Steamy, Pungent pile of :BS:BS:BS


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

should be a couple / 3 Phase IV's landing soon. Didn't post DC's cause I'm out of town and have limited time on puff but it aint over yet....


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Just like the energizer bunny....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hachigo said:


> Just like the energizer bunny....


not unless the energizer bunny needs 9-10 hours of sleep a day ?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

out of town again? Thats some serious vacay time your logging this year bud!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

All shawn does is vaca!!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

oh the humanity! when will it end?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Didn't post DC's cause I'm out of town and have limited time on puff but it aint over yet....


Did you win the lotto and not tell anyone? Trip after trip after trip. Bomb after bomb after bomb...


----------

